# The Pudden fights her first nautical battle



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

Pudden was so brave in the face of such danger! Good puppy!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Glad you decided to maintain peace with the local natives. The Pudden is one awesome sailor. Your pictures are beautiful as always!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Pudden was so brave protecting her Mama in the face of danger. What kind of birds where those? That is a beautiful place to be kayaking, I love the flowers on the lily pads.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Pudden is sure adventurous, when traveling foreign waters. 
All the great adventurers have the motto "NO GUTS NOT GLORY"! 
Good thing Capt Mama knows "Discretion is the Better Part of Valor". 
No need to turn the natives on you, there are many exotic places to see yet!
Good job, Capt Mama!

Karen


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow! I've probably said this a million times already--but you live in such a COOOOOL place!

Loved the video--and the scenery was awesome!

Thanks for sharing.

SJ


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Pudden is fearless!!!!!!!!! 
The birds must have had some chicks nearby.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Brave Pudden! Looks like a beautiful trip-gorgeous photos.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Pudden you never stop to amaze me, you should have your own show........................


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Good job Pudden for protecting your Mama! You're a sweetie!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Lovely! Good girl Pudden! You tell them nasty birds! :


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

The continuing adventures of Pudden and her Mama You share so many wonderful times with your pooch...Thanks Claudia!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Pudden the fearless-the queen of Alaska!!!!!!Love you pictures, did you got a new camera.Shorts are so clear and beautiful.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice Job Pudden. If it were Rookie, I think he would have rocked the boat a bit more than that. I'm sure your Mama was glad not to end up in the drink!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Pudden you live in a beautiful but scary place....good job keeping your Mama safe.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Lol, there's a bird down here that always attacks Flora when we walk through its territory. Pudden is a lot more fierce with birds than Flora is. 

Great video and pics!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Hmmm The natives don't seem that friendly ( are they terns, cos if so they can be aggresive little Bu%%ers when protecting their territory) - I think The Pudden was very brave for defending her captain, and very clever for not taking a dip in the water


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful photos  and I love the video. Why did the birds do that ?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pudden*

Pudden's Mom

What a great video-you sure are in beautiful territory!!


----------

